# Newbie needs a Road Bike Recommendation . . . .



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new road bike. I've not been on a bike since I lived in Manhattan in the early 1990's, and the slew of bikers on 9W (here in NJ) I pass every weekend has been tempting and inspiring me to ride again!

I'm only familiar with the Cannondale brand (that's because I own a Cannondale 3.0 mountain bike from the late 1980's!). My budget is $1,000-$1,500. I'm leaning seriously towards buying a USED one. I've been eyeing the Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra - they seem to sell around $1,300 used.

Any recommendations on other brands/model would be greatly appreciated with explanations. Also, I'm 5' 7" and would like to know what size frame would best fit me. Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since you've been away from cycling for awhile and not knowing more about your past experiences, my advice is to not focus on a specific brand/ model bike just yet. Rather, focus on your intended uses/ goals and getting fit right - very important on road bikes.

Because I suspect you need the general advice/ sizing/ fit assistance that reputable LBS's offer, if possible, visit some shops that carry used road bikes. In addition to the aforementioned benefits, you'll also have the ability to test ride the bike(s) and possibly get a 30 day warranty - a benefit when buying used.

In lieu of an LBS purchase, if you decide to go the CL (or similar) route, after a test ride I suggest asking the seller to bring the bike of interest to a reputable LBS for general (mechanical) assessment as well as fit. There may be a nominal charge, but in your price range (and considering the importance of fit) I'd consider it an investment in your cycling future. 

Lastly, to answer your sizing question, there are no industry standards for measuring to determine frame sizes, so the number on the sticker becomes somewhat arbitrary. In addition, a riders proportions, cycling experience, fitness/ flexibility, style of riding, preferences (among other factors) can all affect their sizing requirements. Thus, the need for assistance.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Since you've been away from cycling for awhile and not knowing more about your past experiences, my advice is to not focus on a specific brand/ model bike just yet. Rather, focus on your intended uses/ goals and getting fit right - very important on road bikes.
> 
> Because I suspect you need the general advice/ sizing/ fit assistance that reputable LBS's offer, if possible, visit some shops that carry used road bikes. In addition to the aforementioned benefits, you'll also have the ability to test ride the bike(s) and possibly get a 30 day warranty - a benefit when buying used.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a very informative and wise reply! I'll definitely check out stores that carry used bikes as a starting point. Keep 'em coming. Thanks.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably start with a size 52....effective top tube....and go from there.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Mergetrio said:


> I'm in the market for a new road bike. I've not been on a bike since I lived in Manhattan in the early 1990's, and the slew of bikers on 9W (here in NJ) I pass every weekend has been tempting and inspiring me to ride again!
> 
> I'm only familiar with the Cannondale brand (that's because I own a Cannondale 3.0 mountain bike from the late 1980's!). My budget is $1,000-$1,500. I'm leaning seriously towards buying a USED one. I've been eyeing the Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra - they seem to sell around $1,300 used.
> 
> Any recommendations on other brands/model would be greatly appreciated with explanations. Also, I'm 5' 7" and would like to know what size frame would best fit me. Thanks!



you can always stop by Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee.... where people meet up for the 9W rides (and others that cross the GWB in NYC)....

Some bike shop may still have older leftover bikes.
Marty's Reliable in Morristown:
Trek 2.1 (52 cm) listed at $1259.99 (maybe you can haggle down)...which is a 105 drivetrain....


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

If you don't plan on racing then try to find a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 3. They are going for right around your max budget of $1500 and you are getting a really nice frame w/ 105 components.

Even though it's a plush road bike you can still go very fast. I did a quick speed run yesterday thanks to a nice tail wind on my '10 Defy Advanced 2, I got it up over 27mph on a brisk pace. My old Lemond Zurich (steel), I'd get it to about 24-25max on a brisk pace. My top speed was 35.9mph on my sprint run vs. 32 max (one time, most times 30mph) on my old Lemond. This is just a reference to show how much faster the carbon bike is vs. steel. And this carbon bike has a plush geometry.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I have an oppty to buy a 2010/2011 Bianchi Veloce 2880. How does this compare to Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra? Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I have an oppty to buy a 2010/2011 Bianchi Veloce 2880. How does this compare to Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra? Thanks.


Did you test ride it? Does it fit? NOS (as in, new with a warranty?)

Both are fine choices if the suite your intended uses and fit your anatomy.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Did you test ride it? Does it fit? NOS (as in, new with a warranty?)
> 
> Both are fine choices if the suite your intended uses and fit your anatomy.


The Bianchi was used by the shop owner who is practically the same height as me with a similar build. It's used, so I don't think it'll come with a warranty, but since the owner used it I'm sure he'll service it well (at least I'll have that in the receipt). It comes with a brand other than Shimano, but apparently it gets better with use.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I have an oppty to buy a 2010/2011 Bianchi Veloce 2880. How does this compare to Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra? Thanks.


Both have race geo, but the Bianchi is slightly less race than the C'dale, with a taller head tube (more upright rider position) and slightly slacker head tube angle, for slightly slower (more predictable) steering. 

Assuming the same fit on both, which you'd prefer depends on a number of factors. But IMO and generally speaking, most recreational riders would probably be better suited to a bike like the Bianchi.

The groupsets differ in feel, with some riders staunch supporters of Campy (Veloce) and others preferring Shimano. IME Shimano has a lighter, more refined feel, but that's not to say Campy doesn't offer high quality, durable products, because they do. I do think that given this bikes price range, the inclusion of an FSA Gossamer crankset is a deficiency. 

If you're interested, my advice is to get fitted to both bikes and test ride them out on the roads, Focus on fit/ feel ride and handling. That IME really is the best way to whittle the choices and determine preferences. 

BTW, model years and general condition have a bearing on used bike prices, but considering the 2010 Bianchi MSRP'd for $3499 and you get no warranty, I think the asking price is on the high side.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Both have race geo, but the Bianchi is slightly less race than the C'dale, with a taller head tube (more upright rider position) and slightly slacker head tube angle, for slightly slower (more predictable) steering.
> 
> Assuming the same fit on both, which you'd prefer depends on a number of factors. But IMO and generally speaking, most recreational riders would probably be better suited to a bike like the Bianchi.
> 
> ...


Again, I appreciate your expertise with detailed information and advice! I'm sure I could nego the price down a bit, but what do you think is a more reasonable price? You're right about trying out both bikes - that would be the ultimate test.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Unless it's below $1500, it is out of your price range right?

If you go over $2k, the flood gates open w/ options. I seldom stray from my initial budget and when i do it's not by much. You can keep going up and up ... little better groupset here, better frame there, etc. etc.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Defy said:


> Unless it's below $1500, it is out of your price range right?
> 
> If you go over $2k, the flood gates open w/ options. I seldom stray from my initial budget and when i do it's not by much. You can keep going up and up ... little better groupset here, better frame there, etc. etc.


Yes, my budget is $1,000 - $1,300 used, which I believe translates to roughly $2,300 bikes if bought new. Once, I get really into biking I'd venture into more expensive bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> Again, I appreciate your expertise with detailed information and advice! I'm sure I could nego the price down a bit, but what do you think is a more reasonable price? You're right about trying out both bikes - that would be the ultimate test.


Because so many factors affect used bike prices (year, make, model, region of sale, condition, among others) I hedge on offering a hard number, but considering MSRP, the general year and the fact that it was used by the LBS owner (so an assumption it's been maintained) I'd say the $2,500 range would be reasonable. However, Defy brings up a valid point that the over the $2K mark opens up options considerably and (IMO) the Bianchi wouldn't be a top contender. 

I'm not trying to dissuade you on the Bianchi because (as long as it fits well) you may enjoy the bike, but being your first road bike, I do think you're smart to set a price range and test the waters (so to speak) before getting into higher priced models. This way, as you build saddle time you'll also build experience and know better what you want in your next bike. 

Bottom line, no matter the option chosen, getting fit right is _always_ very important because it'll keep you riding, so take steps to ensure you do so.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Because so many factors affect used bike prices (year, make, model, region of sale, condition, among others) I hedge on offering a hard number, but considering MSRP, the general year and the fact that it was used by the LBS owner (so an assumption it's been maintained) I'd say the $2,500 range would be reasonable. However, Defy brings up a valid point that the over the $2K mark opens up options considerably and (IMO) the Bianchi wouldn't be a top contender.
> 
> I'm not trying to dissuade you on the Bianchi because (as long as it fits well) you may enjoy the bike, but being your first road bike, I do think you're smart to set a price range and test the waters (so to speak) before getting into higher priced models. This way, as you build saddle time you'll also build experience and know better what you want in your next bike.
> 
> Bottom line, no matter the option chosen, getting fit right is _always_ very important because it'll keep you riding, so take steps to ensure you do so.



I hit it right off with the LBS owner today. He was very informative and apparently has built a very good reputation when he took over the store 10 years ago. He's also an avid rider, and told me that I would need at least 3 more adjustments in the 6 months following my purchase to really get the right fit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I hit it right off with the LBS owner today. He was very informative and apparently has built a very good reputation when he took over the store 10 years ago. He's also an avid rider, and told me that I would need at least 3 more adjustments in the 6 months following my purchase to really get the right fit.


Sounds like a reputable shop and knowledgeable owner. If so, I'd think he'd be pushing you to get set up on the bike and test ride it (out on the roads). 

Have you done that yet?


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Sounds like a reputable shop and knowledgeable owner. If so, I'd think he'd be pushing you to get set up on the bike and test ride it (out on the roads).
> 
> Have you done that yet?


He was not pushy at all which I liked. He offered a lot of good information. Luckily, the store is only 3 miles from home so I'll be going back to try it soon (was on a lunch break). At the same time, I'm on the hunt for a C'dale to give it a real comparison.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> He was not pushy at all which I liked. He offered a lot of good information. Luckily, the store is only 3 miles from home so I'll be going back to try it soon (was on a lunch break). At the same time, I'm on the hunt for a C'dale to give it a real comparison.


Just to clarify, I didn't mean the owner was pushy in the way most think of sales people. More, that as a knowledgeable, experienced rider, he'd recognize the importance of test rides and push you to ride the bike. 

Being a casual stop on your lunch hour, I understand that time didn't permit, but I think test riding both the C'dale and Bianchi (among some others) will help you sort this out.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Just to clarify, I didn't mean the owner was pushy in the way most think of sales people. More, that as a knowledgeable, experienced rider, he'd recognize the importance of test rides and push you to ride the bike.
> 
> Being a casual stop on your lunch hour, I understand that time didn't permit, but I think test riding both the C'dale and Bianchi (among some others) will help you sort this out.


I do get your point. Whether a customer is ready to buy or not, the suggestion by a store owner/salesperson to take a test ride on a potential bike would be very helpful. To that end, the owner definitely did not suggest it.

On a side note, I went in the store with my 25 yr. old C'dale 3.0 mountain bike for a possible tune up, but the work needed along with the parts cost more than the bike. I junked it, and left it at the store.


----------



## Murda007 (May 30, 2012)

hello everybody..!!


----------



## Cujo25 (May 31, 2012)

What's up


----------



## Murda007 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah buddy..!!!


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

well have ya gotten a bike yet and if so what did ya end up with...


----------



## stachattack (Jun 1, 2012)

this helpful thanks


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

tottenham21 said:


> well have ya gotten a bike yet and if so what did ya end up with...


In deliberation ~~~


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I went to two very reputable shops here in northern NJ, and tried out several bikes and brands I didn't consider. Plus, I tried bikes out of my price range just to get a sense of ride, feel, comfort, etc.

1. 2011 Giant TCR Composite (medium size) w/ Shimano 105 components including crank shaft. I really liked the ride and feel, and the size. Initially the shop owner suggested a smaller frame, but I felt compressed riding it, and this felt 10X better. The carbon frame is Giant's lowest grade carbon. Price $2K, but would get a slight discount.









2. 2011 Focus CAYO with Shimano Ultegra all the way around. Much higher grade Carbon. Price was $3k, but it's now at $2.7k. Excellent! I don't know what it is, but I felt as if the bike was inducing me to go faster - really nice! Still, way out of my price range.









What I learned today was that, though my height would suggest a 51" frame, I'm actually more comfortable with 53-54" frame. Also, I'm going to get a Carbon frame instead of Aluminum. I tried the Cannondale Synapse, and didn't really like it as much.

It was a fun 3 hrs of shopping. On the way back, I passed a lot of bikers on 9w (fantastic stretch) here in Bergen County, NJ, and was imagining I'd be on that road soon biking!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like a very productive day. I've never ridden Focus, but they have a good rep, as does Giant (among others). 

Your comment re: your height suggesting a 51cm frame, but you're more comfortable on 53-54cm's is the reason I don't like sizing charts or using frame sizes as a point of reference. You fit on a bikes geo, not the frame size. And proportions, fitness/ flexibility, rider preferences, style (among other factors) will have a bearing on your ideal fit parameters.

As far as low/ high grades of CF, a couple of thoughts..

Today's low grade carbon is yesterday's flagship model, so I wouldn't hesitate to buy a moderately priced CF bike. I have one, in fact. Along with a higher end CF bike. And honestly, I'm hard pressed to tell the difference. IME tire size/ pressures (even geometry) have more of an influence on ride quality than frame materials alone.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> As far as low/ high grades of CF, a couple of thoughts..
> 
> Today's low grade carbon is yesterday's flagship model, so I wouldn't hesitate to buy a moderately priced CF bike. I have one, in fact. Along with a higher end CF bike. And honestly, I'm hard pressed to tell the difference. IME tire size/ pressures (even geometry) have more of an influence on ride quality than frame materials alone.


I'm contemplating your excellent point along with the value for what I'm getting. Realistically, the difference b/w these two will be around $700-900, and that will buy a lot of accessories I will need.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I'm contemplating your excellent point along with the value for what I'm getting. Realistically, the difference b/w these two will be around $700-900, and that will buy a lot of accessories I will need.


As is the case with most any product, there are diminishing returns on ones bike investment. 

That 'low end' CF bike I mentioned cost $2350 OTD in '08. My 'high end' CF bike cost in excess of $4500 and I can tell you that the difference in performance isn't near the $2150 extra I paid.

As long as it suites your intended purposes and fits well, I think the Giant (or a similarly spec'd/ priced bike) is all that most any recreational rider needs. And that includes avid riders that log thousands of miles annually. 

Truth be told, most could ride Tiagra without issue.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> As long as it suites your intended purposes and fits well, I think the Giant (or a similarly spec'd/ priced bike) is all that most any recreational rider needs. And that includes avid riders that log thousands of miles annually.
> 
> Truth be told, most could ride Tiagra without issue.


I like voices of reason and value!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I like voices of reason and value!


lol.. as long as you maintain a realistic view of the difference between want and need, I think you'll do fine.

Similar to what you mentioned previously, the difference in price can pay for a lot of accessories that'll make your rides safer and more comfortable, thus more enjoyable.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> lol.. as long as you maintain a realistic view of the difference between want and need, I think you'll do fine.
> 
> Similar to what you mentioned previously, the difference in price can pay for a lot of accessories that'll make your rides safer and more comfortable, thus more enjoyable.


I need to now justify going $500 over my budget, though I'd be getting a new bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I need to now justify going $500 over my budget, though I'd be getting a new bike.


New, full CF and Shimano 105. Good specs for the price. 

But, you don't _have_ to go above your budget. In the $1k- $1500 range you're generally looking at alu frames/ CF forks and Tiagra level drivetrains. Still solid specs for the price.

Want...

Need...


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Use this fit calculator at competitivecyclist[dot]com to find your ideal fit. Based on that you can search for bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MD_007 said:


> Use this fit calculator at competitivecyclist[dot]com to find your ideal fit. Based on that you can search for bikes.


I would advise against doing so. The OP is working one on one with LBS fitters which IMO/E is far better than relying on outputted _ranges_ based solely on inputted numbers, ignoring a number of relevant, fit related issues.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Want...
> 
> Need...


I need to satisfy my wants. I want to stick to my needs. Would I be motivated with the bike I want or be satisfied with taking care of my basic needs?

Actually, the more I think about it FOCUS was or seemed faster. I'm sure it has to do with the physics of it all, but that's one particular standout factor that's having me to perhaps save up a bit (a lot) more! And, haggle a bit more too! 

Question: Since, these are both 2011 models, and customers have obviously demo'd these models would they be considered a demo?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I need to satisfy my wants. I want to stick to my needs. Would I be motivated with the bike I want or be satisfied with taking care of my basic needs?
> 
> Actually, the more I think about it FOCUS was or seemed faster. I'm sure it has to do with the physics of it all, but that's one particular standout factor that's having me to perhaps save up a bit (a lot) more! And, haggle a bit more too!
> 
> Question: Since, these are both 2011 models, and customers have obviously demo'd these models would they be considered a demo?


I'll take that first part of your post as a migraine inducing, rhetorical question and sidestep it. 

Re: the Focus, sometimes lighter, more agile bikes 'seem' faster, but the numbers don't substantiate it. Still, the perception is real. The problem with saving more to get the bike, means a longer time that you won't be riding. 

So the question of whether it's worth the wait (along with your first question) only you can answer. IMO/E long term, we motivate ourselves to ride, but a well fitting bike helps keep us riding. 'Gear' alone, seldom does. 

To answer your question, unless specified otherwise, most any bike that's built up and on the dealers floor is a demo bike, no matter the model year. But it's customary for 'left over's' or NOS (new old stock) to be discounted more than current model year bikes. How much more is at the shops discretion.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I'll take that first part of your post as a migraine inducing, rhetorical question and sidestep it.
> 
> Re: the Focus, sometimes lighter, more agile bikes 'seem' faster, but the numbers don't substantiate it. Still, the perception is real. The problem with saving more to get the bike, means a longer time that you won't be riding.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're able to sidestep my conundrum because I'm enveloped in it! Seriously, the test ride really gave me a wake up call as to the differences, real or perceived, that definitely have played with my purchase behavior.

One thing is clear. I've decided on a Carbon frame. I'm on the fence with whether to go with 105 or Ultegra, but Ultegra sure does look nice. I also like the White over the Black color - an emotional factor.

You're right about the fact that I would have to wait a bit longer to save up and ride - this is a factor, but in the meantime I'm working on getting into shape by running.

Finally, now that I am really considering my budget to be around $2-2.5K I think it's wise to check out other brands as well such as used or NOS Cervelo and Bianchi Sempre models. And, I speculate that down the line I may have a better chance unloading Cervelo, Bianchi than Focus.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

MD_007 said:


> Use this fit calculator at competitivecyclist[dot]com to find your ideal fit. Based on that you can search for bikes.


I checked out this site a few days ago, but I had no measurements ready to plug in other than my height and weight. But, I have realize that, for me, the only way is to go on how the bike feels on a road test.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Defy said:


> If you go over $2k, the flood gates open w/ options. I seldom stray from my initial budget and when i do it's not by much. You can keep going up and up ... little better groupset here, better frame there, etc. etc.


Flood gates have opened! Not because I decided to go over my budget, but I (mistakenly) tried out bikes over my budget. Glad I did!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I'm glad you're able to sidestep my conundrum because I'm enveloped in it! Seriously, the test ride really gave me a wake up call as to the differences, real or perceived, that definitely have played with my purchase behavior.
> 
> One thing is clear. I've decided on a Carbon frame. I'm on the fence with whether to go with 105 or Ultegra, but Ultegra sure does look nice. I also like the White over the Black color - an emotional factor.
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't REALLY sidestep the question. I offered my opinion... eventually. 

Yes, I've found test rides to be very revealing. I often say that I've ridden more bikes that I didn't like than I did like, so unless I was absolutely certain about a bike in question, I wouldn't commit to the purchase before test riding. One bike I really liked the first time I rode it, I liked a little less the second.. and the third. It ultimately fell out of contention. 

Good point about branching out and looking at the higher priced offerings. There are a wealth of choices and (I think) aside from fit, the differences will become smaller. As one example, my 105 bike actually shifts a little better than my Ultegra equipped bike. YMMV, but IME how well (or not so well) bikes shift out on test rides varies widely, so something to be aware of.

Re: the ease of resale depending on brands, JMO, but I think it would depend on the buyer. Perceptions vary, so as long as it's a known/ respected brand, I'm not sure it would matter much. More, the person that likes what you're selling is more apt to buy it.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I'm adding Cannodale Super Six Ultegra to the list (used).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I'm adding Cannodale Super Six Ultegra to the list (used).


Nice bike. Just keep in mind that this is a full CF frameset, and used means no warranty.

It's a durable frame material, but can suffer flaws/ defects internally that aren't always detected without the use of a unique type of ultra sound test.

Further, while repairs are generally possible, they aren't cheap. 

All things considered, I'd proceed with caution, given the financial investment.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Nice bike. Just keep in mind that this is a full CF frameset, and used means no warranty.
> 
> It's a durable frame material, but can suffer flaws/ defects internally that aren't always detected without the use of a unique type of ultra sound test.
> 
> ...


Advice well taken! BTW, I just found a reputable bike shop in NY (20 miles from me) that's selling a 2011 Giant TCR Composite 1 (same as pictured above) for $1,600 ($200 less) and a 2012 Giant TCR Composite 1 w/ Full Ultegra drivetrain for $2090. 

And, this: 2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra for $1,950 my size! (though not Carbon)

I think I found a store as a reference for great prices!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> Advice well taken! BTW, I just found a reputable bike shop in NY (20 miles from me) that's selling a 2011 Giant TCR Composite 1 (same as pictured above) for $1,600 ($200 less) and a 2012 Giant TCR Composite 1 w/ Full Ultegra drivetrain for $2090.
> 
> And, this: 2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra for $1,950 my size! (though not Carbon)
> 
> I think I found a store as a reference for great prices!


Small world. I'm in upstate NY. Where's this dealer located?

I think it's definitely worth your while to visit the shop carrying the Giants. I'm not too familiar with the pricing on the CAAD, but that may be worth a look as well. Just make sure it fits well.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Small world. I'm in upstate NY. Where's this dealer located?


In Queens: Bayside, NY. I may take a visit though hate paying all the tolls to get there!

This confirms that the NJ shops (while great) are a bit higher with prices, and have more room for negotiations. When I'm ready, I'm going to make an aggressive offer on the Focus, or just settle on the $1,600 price of a Giant TCR Composite 1.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> In Queens: Bayside, NY. I may take a visit though hate paying all the tolls to get there!
> 
> This confirms that the NJ shops (while great) are a bit higher with prices, and have more room for negotiations. When I'm ready, I'm going to make an aggressive offer on the Focus, or just settle on the $1,600 price of a Giant TCR Composite 1.


Sounds like a plan. Considering the cost of these bikes, the tolls might be viewed as an investment! 

Good luck and (if possible) update this thread with your progress.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Considering the cost of these bikes, the tolls might be viewed as an investment!
> 
> Good luck and (if possible) update this thread with your progress.


Will do! Thanks for all the advice and discussion thus far. I'm sure many more to follow ~~~


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

LBS update: I went to a store my friend recommended (Cosmic Wheels - Ridgefield Park) that's not too far from my home. When I walked in I was pleasantly surprised to find Cannondales everywhere! The store owner was chock full of awesome information, enthusiasm, and gave me a level of cooperation to work with me that was definitely not found elsewhere.

Anyway, he's spec'ing out a Cannondale SuperSix 5 (54) with Shimano 105, upgrade to 105 brakes, upgrade options for seats, rewiring w/ Stainless Steel cables (at no charge), and upgrade wheels. He knows and appreciates that I'm a value guy, and will be calling me with his price very soon.

He also advised against getting a clipless bike shoes until I am fully familiar and comfortable with a bike; he will be loaning me regular pedals in the meantime.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> LBS update: I went to a store my friend recommended (Cosmic Wheels - Ridgefield Park) that's not too far from my home. When I walked in I was pleasantly surprised to find Cannondales everywhere! The store owner was chock full of awesome information, enthusiasm, and gave me a level of cooperation to work with me that was definitely not found elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, he's spec'ing out a Cannondale SuperSix 5 (54) with Shimano 105, upgrade to 105 brakes, upgrade options for seats, rewiring w/ Stainless Steel cables (at no charge), and upgrade wheels. He knows and appreciates that I'm a value guy, and will be calling me with his price very soon.
> 
> He also advised against getting a clipless bike shoes until I am fully familiar and comfortable with a bike; he will be loaning me regular pedals in the meantime.


Sounds very promising. There's no mention of sizing/ fit or test rides (out on the roads), so I hope the owner went through those appropriate steps and let you take the bike (or bikes of interest) out.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Sounds very promising. There's no mention of sizing/ fit or test rides (out on the roads), so I hope the owner went through those appropriate steps and let you take the bike (or bikes of interest) out.


I was in my zoot suit so test ride was not possible Full fitting will be included. The actual bike was not at the store, so a test ride will be in order though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I was in my zoot suit so test ride was not possible Full fitting will be included. The actual bike was not at the store, so a test ride will be in order though.


Yes, definitely try before you buy, but not in a zoot suite. Way too much flappin' in the wind.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

It's now between these two. Both are awesome as far as ride goes:

2012 Cannondale Supersix 5 with following upgrades: 105 Caliper; Comfortable Saddle, Mavic Serium EQUIP, Stainless Steel Cable 

OR

2011 FOCUS CAYO 1.0 (carbon/ NOS) comes with full Ultegra (deraileurs, brakes, shifters, crankset, chain), Ptologo Scratch Pro, DT Swiss wheels.

Price Difference: about $375

My thoughts: I like the idea of riding a unique brand (Focus). I like the fact that the wires are designed to go into the frame (nice design touch). It's German made. I'm favoring the Focus, but would like some more thoughts.


----------



## trekstud2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I read some of your previous comments but not all of them so take what you want from my comments. When I was in your shoes I rode a bunch of bikes and in the beginning I was sucked into the components, geometry, and fine details of each brand. When it came to decision time I picked the bike that gave me the best feeling while riding it. Both bikes you have listed are excellent bikes and will be great for you on all types of rides. Which one stands out and makes you smile when you get on it? That's how I made my decision...I got the "yes" feeling from my Madone and haven't looked back since my CC was swiped through the machine. 

Good luck and keep us posted on your decision!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

trekstud2 said:


> That's how I made my decision...I got the "yes" feeling from my Madone and haven't looked back since my CC was swiped through the machine.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted on your decision!


I will be checking out a used Trek 5200 w/ Ultegra this weekend. I hope that it'll give me that "yes" feeling b/c the price is where I started out at the beginning of this thread. I really hope that this will be the bike, so I can start riding. My only concern is that it's a 2003 or 2004 model, and the seller claims very little miles (700 ish).

Both Cannondale Supersix 5 and Focus CAYO caught my attention. At least I will have a reference point when I test ride this Trek!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> It's now between these two. Both are awesome as far as ride goes:
> 
> 2012 Cannondale Supersix 5 with following upgrades: 105 Caliper; Comfortable Saddle, Mavic Serium EQUIP, Stainless Steel Cable
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to talk you out of the Focus, because I think they're nice bikes with a good rep, but ICR (internal cable routing) is pure aesthetics and can add to cable drag/ resistance, so frames so equipped take some extra care during assembly/ maintenance.

As far as being made in Germany, don't take that decal for granted. Depending on that countries laws,_ Made in XXXX _can sometimes be stated even if the bike is simply assembled (built up) in that country. A case in point is Italy, so if it's important to you, you may want to check into German laws governing the claim.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I will be checking out a used Trek 5200...


In case it matters to you, just a reminder. Used CF = no warranty.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> In case it matters to you, just a reminder. Used CF = no warranty.


Yes, I do realize that. But, my rationale is what are the chances, especially when I'll be riding it, more or less, to get miles in and exercise. This particular Trek has less than 1,000 miles on it. The seller is a second owner. When he bought it the first owner practically did not ride it, so he says. I know I can't detect anything wrong with a CF with my eyes, but I'll do my best to inspect it.

I will also be checking out a 2012 CAAD 10 Ultegra tomorrow as well. The not so local LBS is really willing to make a sale with me on this one. We'll see.


----------

